
Nuclear Explosions since 1942 (map) - transburgh
http://datavis.tumblr.com/post/274512934/nuclear-explosions-since-1942-via-i-imgur-com
======
Dav3xor
I looked at the map, and it struck me, when did we bomb Mississippi?

The answer? [1964](<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vela_Uniform>)...

